# My 33g setup :D ANOTHER UPDATE!!!



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi all, My 33 gallon tank filled with 2 albino bristlenose plecos (newly added), 6 black skirt tetras and 3 juvie angelfish. 

Plant wise I have some regular Vals, christmas moss, Flame moss and newly added Sunset hygro that may not be in their for a while but not quite sure.

I know I have to do some cleaning but I will do that in time my friends 

What do you think? 

This is the moss wall when i first put it in.









What it looks like today!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice. I like how you made use of the wood.

Feed the Angels around 3 times a day if you can. I always try to keep their bellies full.
Blood worms will really increase their growth rate soon


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok I have been feeding them a good portion but twice a day. But will try 3 times a day. I also like what I did with the wood, I made some holes for the plecos.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice, clean, and simple. Good luck with growing the angels out!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Updated....With Christmas moss wall!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Here are some more upadated pictures I just took today.










There are my 2 albino bristlenose plecos 









My juvie angels









My last and more colourful angel. Any suggestions for names? haha


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

haha! Very creative sunction cup plastic fork!


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

I noticed the fork as well. But in your pics i also noticed a metal fork with zucchini on it. What do you use the plastic one for?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Cucumber actually  LOL just never took it off, good way if u don't want to use a metal fork


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahh i know 2 of my cray tanks still have a knife in there, tanks look really good


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi all here is another update of my 33 planted tank. Unforunately my smallest angel passed away :'( but my other too look pretty healthy. I sold my 6 black skirt tetras to my friend and replaced them with 15 black neon tetras. In a school they look just AWESOME!!! I also placed in a bridge built of 3 rocks I found at Pitt Lake, on top of the bridge has some subwassertang I tied down. Both my albino bristlenose love it! I added a small cool look stick that i attached 4 small needle leaf java ferns. I put my clay pot in the back left corner that was replaced by the bridge.

Here are some photos:

This is my bridge









Here are photos of my schooling black neons


















My bristlenose eating cucumber









Whole tank look









Better? haha


----------



## jono963 (Apr 24, 2010)

that bridge will look so nice when everything fills in


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm guessing the black neons are now canucks fans?  I like your moss wall on the first page.... thinking of doing something like that myself Did you find this difficult?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nope not really just got to be prepared that's all


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice piece of wood!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow Havent updated this in a long time. Here are some friendly photos. Please Enjoy!

Biggest Angel, Doing his Thang









Caught My female Albino chillin on the wood









Also Caught my biggest Silvertip pleco on the wood as well.









Lastly, Caught my Oldest Otto playing dead.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice black neon tetras! They look like they're thriving!

Only one thing you're missing! Some lushing plants =) LOL!
Jobber604 already mentioned to me to save you some on my next prune! I'll be holding on to some for you next run around!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah Thanks a lot. I am trying to get bushy plants. I got some Rotola but just got them a couple weeks ago. But Tall and bushy is what I am looking for. Maybe a tiger lotus??????


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

lol otta playing dead, thats awesome.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice tank set-up. Hmm maybe ill give the plastic fork and suction cup a shot .


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

haha, Yes Defitinely a good idea! Right when I saw that otto I just had to take a photo. haha


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tank is looking good. Your vals look awesome. Way better than when I started lol.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ill take a full tank shot later today!


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Been a long time since I have updated this thread because my parents went to Europe and ovbiously took the camera. haha

Anyways here are some updated photos.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Rocky your moss wall looks awesome. What is the small plant in the front??? Really good growth you have and I love the contrast of the bright green plants to the dark wood and sub-strait. Looks like you have a bit of black beard algae (I think it is that one) are you doing anything to get it under control?? It looks very nice though.


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

for sure. i'm going to have to try that out myself i have a ton of java moss


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I really like the look of the black neons. One of my favourite small fish. Greatly under-appreciated.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah I know very cool looking fish, if you look closely in person you can see blue in their fins. As for the algae dont really just scrub it out. FYI user_error, I wouldnt use java moss; it doesnt create as well looking moss wall rather then christmas moss.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Another Long time without a update but here it is. I Sold my angel and all my neons. Right now there are the 4 silvertip plecos, 1 male bn albino pleco and 2 ottos.

I totally did a rescape of my tank as well. I took out all my Vals, Sunset hygro, red mellon sword, subwassertang, stargrass, flame moss etc.

I added rocks, cut my driftwood in two. I put in a powerhead for some hillstream loaches and my brother put an airline tube in the substrate to create bubbles and a more oxyginated tank. So without further due here are the "Most Recently Updated Photos"

Full Tank Shots

















My Albino Pleco









Rock Setups

























Driftwood


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

He he the BNP pic is typical. Sucking on something and poop coming out...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

wow. the stargrass, sag. subulata is growing out of control a few months back! nice clean up on the tank.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Been a long time again since an update and I'll try and get you guys some more pictures as I cut/grow out my plants. Here are some pictures.

Moss Wall-almost fully grown.









Full Tank Setup









Planted Water Sprite


----------



## corad96 (Nov 24, 2010)

love the tank, good fork idea, haha lol your pleco got behind your wall plant!


----------

